# Public Service Announcement when ordering anything on Amazon - FakeSpot.com



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ever bought something on Amazon that had fantastic reviews only to find that it was total garbage? Makes you wonder if the reviews were real or fake. Use this website to evaluate the reviews and look for fakes.

https://www.fakespot.com/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As a PSA ... never buy Tesla products from BASENOR on Amazon. They steal images and videos from "real products" and fake the reviews. Who knows what you're getting, but that's just flat out wrong!


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As a PSA ... never buy Tesla products from BASENOR on Amazon. They still images and videos from "real products" and fake the reviews. Who knows what you're getting, but that's just flat out wrong!


Thanks!

Basenot Puddle Lights get a "C" https://www.fakespot.com/product/te...jector-door-step-light-for-tesla-model-3-pair
and overall the company gets a "C". https://www.fakespot.com/company/basenor-3e27cc5b-8400-4b12-ad04-e1ccc8c20688

Clearly some fake reviews.


----------



## AO - Pete (Jul 26, 2017)

Just a general note for the aftermarket sellers; for situations like this, the official channel to register a concern with Amazon is: https://www.amazon.com/report/infringement? They have, at least, removed my installation video from their listing now. Cheap clones are becoming a real problem on Amazon, unfortunately.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As a PSA ... never buy Tesla products from BASENOR on Amazon. They steal images and videos from "real products" and fake the reviews. Who knows what you're getting, but that's just flat out wrong!


Is that the company that used YOUR pics without even contacting you, asking first, etc... or you even buying from them?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Eric714 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Basenot Puddle Lights get a "C" https://www.fakespot.com/product/te...jector-door-step-light-for-tesla-model-3-pair
> and overall the company gets a "C". https://www.fakespot.com/company/basenor-3e27cc5b-8400-4b12-ad04-e1ccc8c20688
> ...





Lovesword said:


> Is that the company that used YOUR pics without even contacting you, asking first, etc... or you even buying from them?


Yeah, so BASENOR pinged me on Instagram and asked me if I would rep their Tesla Puddle Lights. Since I have, love, and promote the Abstract Ocean puddle lights I wasn't interested but I clicked just to check it out and get some background information. I was shocked to see a 5 star review that lifted 3 pictures of the Abstract Ocean lights that I posted on Instagram. I called them on it, and they said "oh sorry, not sure what happened there...".

Yeah...


----------



## AO - Pete (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not sure how they managed to 'inadvertently' clip my video, and crop out the watermark. Crazy how that happens.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

AO - Pete said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how they managed to 'inadvertently' clip my video, and crop out the watermark. Crazy how that happens.












...inadvertent. I swear!!!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> ...inadvertent. I swear!!!


That 999th monkey made it, right? Possibly to save face after #998 accidentally wrote Hamlet?


----------

